#   >   109  401.10  401.20?
. ,    109.61   2   4 -    .  2 -    .    ,  109.61  2  401.10 (130),   ,     401.20.       (  ,     0503710)

----------

.

----------


## margo46

> .


  .  109   40120,   40120

----------


## onikodim

?    401.20  .      109  (   )      (401.10)   - ,       109,      (401.20)     .  - ?

----------

> .  109   40120,   40120


 152  174  
     ,  ,           ()     (. 0504833)    240110130 "    "        210960200 "  , , " (210960211 - 210960213, 210960221 - 210960226, 210960271, 210960272, 210960290)

  2  109 60    ?

----------

> 152  174  
>      ,  ,           ()     (. 0504833)    240110130 "    "        210960200 "  , , " (210960211 - 210960213, 210960221 - 210960226, 210960271, 210960272, 210960290)
> 
>   2  109 60    ?


   ,     ?     ?

----------


## Arhimed0

- ?
    !
 - ,    -        :Frown:

----------

> - ?
>     !
>  - ,    -


  ,  -          ,  !

----------

> 152  174  
>      ,  ,           ()     (. 0504833)    240110130 "    "        210960200 "  , , " (210960211 - 210960213, 210960221 - 210960226, 210960271, 210960272, 210960290)
> 
>   2  109 60    ?


,

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


 
  !

----------

> .  109   40120,   40120


   4   174 ,    162   1,   174   2 -

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ?     ?


      (. 0503721)   (. 0503710)     .




> ,  -          ,  !


    -     ?
, , ,     , .   157,     109.  401.20.      -      - ,    .   ,  .  ,    ,     401.30.000.

----------


## Rahsch

109.00   401.10   "2":        (. 0503721)?  . 53   33         401.20..

----------


## Arhimed0

> (. 0503721)?  . 53   33         401.20..


     !
     ר

----------


## Rahsch

> !
>      ר


     ,    ,      ""  ""? :Wow:

----------


## Gallochka

> 109.00   401.10   "2":        (. 0503721)?  . 53   33         401.20..


54.    160 - 269   5    ,       .       040110130 "    " (240110130, 440110130):
        010960000 "  , , " (210960000, 410960000)  010990000 " " (210990000, 410990000) -   ,    ,        ;
  264  5 -      010527000 "  -     ", 010537000 "  -    ", 010528000 " -     ", 010538000 " -    " -      ,  (     );

----------


## Rahsch

> 54.    160 - 269   5    ,       .       040110130 "    " (240110130, 440110130):
>         010960000 "  , , " (210960000, 410960000)  010990000 " " (210990000, 410990000) -   ,    ,        ;
>   264  5 -      010527000 "  -     ", 010537000 "  -    ", 010528000 " -     ", 010538000 " -    " -      ,  (     );


  ,            .
        90 ""      ,    ,    401.10.130              .

----------

> ,            .
>         90 ""      ,    ,    401.10.130              .


     40110130  40120200

----------


## Arhimed0

> 40110130  40120200


  !
    109,   401,10,   401,20 -       !!!!



 ,            401,20,        401,10,      401,10,  ""  109

   ,            401,20   !

,    ,        5 ,    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## onikodim

> , , ,     , .   157,     109.  401.20.      -      - ,    .   ,  .  ,    ,     401.30.000.


   109.?    401.20,    - "   " :Smilie:

----------


## Rahsch

> 109.?   401.20,    - "   "


    :    ?  401.20.-.201.11.610 (304.05.). :Wow: 
  ,    :       ()   ,    .

----------


## onikodim

? ,  (,   ..)   ,   ,    .            ,    .

----------


## Rahsch

> ? ,  (,   ..)   ,   ,    .            ,    .


                 () .      ,        . () ,        .  ,        ,     .   ,     109.,   .

----------


## margo46

:yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        . () ,        .  ,        ,     .   ,     109.,   .


 100%
     20             

    !
               .            !
      ,       

  -           ""       401.20

  " "     !

----------

> !
>                .            !
>       ,       
> 
>   -           ""       401.20
> 
>   " "     !


 ,  .       721?

----------


## Rahsch

> " "     !





> ,  .       721?


     ,            .   ,   .      .         ,    "",  "".

      . :Frown:

----------

> ? ,  (,   ..)   ,   ,    .


-           ,   , 
     -    ?
        ..

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  .       721?


         721            401,20  

     :     -721         401,20     109,     401,10
    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 721            401,20


   : " "  "   ".    - ,      . ,     ..

----------


## Arhimed0

> : " "  "   ".    -


    -721  ? 


       .

   -721    . .     109,  401,10,          ( 150-290)
    ? "  " ?

   :      ( )   401,20,     401,20,         401,10  109,..

   .

----------


## Rahsch

*Arhimed0*,     (. 0503721): . 150 ""  . 371 " ".

----------


## Arhimed0

> "   ".


 !!!!!
      - :Frown: 
(      ,          )

.
           .....     150 ( )   371  372 (  .  )    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> .
>            .....    150 ( )   371  372 (  .  )   ?


,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

*Rahsch*,      (           "")

 :                 401.20     109.,   401.10 ?
(   401.10 -   )

----------


## Rahsch

*Arhimed0*,      .           . ,        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


     !

----------


## Arhimed0

!
         -710 ?
   401.10.,  401.20.       

   ?       .  ?
       ? :Wow:          4.401.10.180 ????

      !!

----------

262,273,290,     153 "          ,            ,       ,         () ,     ()               440120200 "  " (440120223 - 440120226, 440120290)        420800000 "   " (420823660 - 420826660, 420891660),  421001660 "      , , ",   ,  ,   ;      430200000 "   " (430223730 - 430226730, 430291730); 430300000 "    " (430312730, 430313730)".

----------


## Alexey_tob

?  2   401.10,   4  401.20?

----------


## margo46

,      40120 :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

401.10

----------


## Arhimed0

> **   () **


             ?
  ,     ,     ,     -  .....
  ?




> 


   ?        "" "" ?




> (440120223 - 440120226, 440120290)


   ?      109   ?

  . 60  174      109.60 !
       262  263

           .
   !        ?           ?

----------


## Tassa

> () .      ,        . () ,        .  ,        ,     .   ,     109.,   .


          .     174    4   401.20,       401.10 (     ).         109 ,   ,   .         ,     .

----------


## Tassa

,

----------


## margo46

> .     174    4   401.20,       401.10 (     ). *        109 ,   ,   .         ,    * .


     -  ?     ,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     40120


    . ,      .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> . ,      .


   2  40110,   710     721.  -    40120

----------

> 2  40110,   710     721.  -    40120


    N 02-07-007/57698,   N 42-7.4-05/2.3-870  26.12.2013  3.7 .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.

----------


## Arhimed0

> N 02-07-007/57698,   N 42-7.4-05/2.3-870  26.12.2013  3.7 .


   !

----------

//    //       //   ()   .    . 

3.7.     . 0503721   040 (   130)    160 - 269 (   200)      0 401 10 130 "   "  1 401 20 200 "  "           (. 0503710)     :
)       ,        (   0 401 10 130 "    "   0 109 60 000 "  , , ", 0 109 90 000 " "),       ()    160 - 269  . 0503721;
)    ,        (   0 401 10 130 "    "    0 105 37 440 "    -    ", 0 105 38 440 "   -    "),     262 ( 272)  . 0503721.
    . 0503721   101 (   180      () )    160 - 269 (   200)      0 401 10 180  0 401 20 200          (. 0503710)     :
)       ,              (   0 401 10 180 " "   0 109 60 000 "  , , ", 0 109 90 000 " "),       ()    160 - 269  . 0503721;
   110 -            140140180,    ,                          (,   ),      ,   .
               . 0503760.

----------


## Arhimed0

**, !
    ""    ,     !  :Frown: 

   -  ,    ,     :     ( )       ,               :Smilie:

----------


## Tassa

> . ,      .


,    .     .    ,    .  ,      :     ,     ,     .  ,  ,      ,       .      .       ,      ,    ,   . ,   ,      (    ),       .  ,        ,              .        ,     .        ,   ,    .     .

----------


## Tassa

> 2  40110,   710     721.  -    40120


  . 2      401.10,  710     721,

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     .        ,   ,    .


      !
      !!!!!

        .
      .   (   )                     ,       

      :  401.10,  401.20

          ,       
        ,    ,                  

     ,   - 

     "  -  ,   -  "

----------


## Alexey_tob

> . 2      401.10,  710     721,


  ,      401.20. 
401.10    .     ,

----------


## Tassa

> ,   - 
> 
>      "  -  ,   -  "


 :yes:

----------


## Chapajghh

183 :
" 66.         ,       ,       ,   ,     ,       ,      ,  (.0504833)**  *240120000 "   "* (240120211 - 240120213, 240120221 - 240120226, 240120271, 040120272, 240120290)        210990000 " " (210990211 - 210990213, 210990221 - 210990226, 210990271, 210990272, 210990290)."

----------

.    ,     2.401.10.180,     2.401.20..    ,     2.401.10.180.

----------


## margo46

,      :Big Grin:         ?    ...

----------


## Tassa

,      .   ,           ,     :    .

----------


## margo46

- "" ,   -   109,   40120200    -   ..

----------


## Rahsch

> :    .


 ,   :
1) ,    , ..     "2"  109.60.   401.10.130;
2) ,   , ..         401.20..

   ,  , , ,    .         .   401.10.    ,   401.20. - . ,   ,                  401.30.000.

,          .      .       ,     ,  ,   ,    401.10.172. ..          .         401.10.130        .

----------


## Alexey_tob



----------


## Alexey_tob

> ,    ,      ""  ""?


    ,  ,   401.10,   401.20.      401.10.    ,      . -

----------


## Alexey_tob

:
,         23.12.2010 N 183 "            "   109   : 

  2     .180 ( 5)     ,     (. 0504833)    240110130 "    "        210960200;

----------


## Arhimed0

109-    ˨    ?
  ,         - 



     401,10 ,   -  401,20...


  -       ?

         -2  -4 ??

----------


## Gallochka

40110130

----------


## -

> 109.00   401.10   "2":        (. 0503721)?  . 53   33         401.20..


 ,     401.20..   .53 .33:
"   160 - 269    ,       .       040110100 "  " (240110130, 440110180, 740110130):
        010960000 "  , , " (210960000, 410960000, 710960000)  010990000 " " (210990000, 410990000, 710990000) -   ,    ,            ();"

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     401.20..   .53 .33:


*-*, ,  .       . 54   33,      .

----------


## Rahsch

> 401,10 ,   -  401,20...


 . 67   174  ,    . ,     401.10.100.

  . 7 . 153   174: "   ,  ,  ()  (),      (. 0504833)        040120200 "  " (040120211 - 040120213, 040120221 - 040120226, 040120271, 040120272, 040120290)        010960000 "  , , " (010960211 - 010960213, 010960221 - 010960226, 010960271, 010960272, 010960290)".
        31.12.2015 N 227.     . 153  ,      ( 22.03.2016),  . ,        ( . 153 -  ,  . 67 - ).

----------


## Arhimed0

109   . 67 



> 67.       ( )   *  ()*  040110100 "  " (  )        010960000 "  , , " (  ).


 
    =   = !


  401  . 152 
. 5



> ,  ,           ()     (. 0504833)    0401*10130* "    "    010960200 "     ,  ,  " (  );


    ,   174 ==     .   130,       180 
     227       -2 (  18-    =2=)
   18-    =0=

  . 153 . 7



> ,  ,  ()  (),      (. 0504833)        040120200 "  " (040120211 - 040120213, 040120221 - 040120226, 040120271, 040120272, 040120290)        010960000 "  , , " (010960211 - 010960213, 010960221 - 010960226, 010960271, 010960272, 010960290);


       = =     401,20




   109
-     
-    
?

----------


## Rahsch

> 109


   ,   401.10,      ,      (. 67  . 5 . 152   157).

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   401.10,


       ?   ?

. 5 . 152            130 ,     174      ))))

----------


## alrika

,     -   ??  ( .)   2013   2.109.60  2.401.10.,      (  -   401.20 ) ...    2015.         :Big Grin:   4.109.60    4.401.10 ( 4.401.20,    )...    . ,          :       (, )-    4.401.20    -       ,     ,       109, ..              1 .. .         ,        , ..        ?...

----------


## Rahsch

> ?   ?


.




> . 5 . 152            130


 ,   : "    *    ()*".

  . 67    *. ()* .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .





> ,   : "        ()".





> . 67    . () .


 




   ... ==,   ... = =    401,20 ?

       ?



> ,  ,  ()  (),      (. 0504833)        040120200 "  " (040120211 - 040120213, 040120221 - 040120226, 040120271, 040120272, 040120290)        010960000 "  , , " (010960211 - 010960213, 010960221 - 010960226, 010960271, 010960272, 010960290);


             ?    401,20 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?    401,20 ?


,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

*Rahsch*,    !

----------


## Nagano

Rahsch            )  ,    .
     -     -   /?        109    ,               ?

            ,  .  ..       .   - ,      , 401.10  401.20. ..       ,     109     .
      109 ,       .
         .    ,    .    ,        ,      .

 .    ,     401.10,   721        109   .
   401.10   ,      ,      ( ):
 1 000 000 -  (     130!!!) 100 000 -  109.  700 000 = 200 000. ..   -  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..   -  .


    ,   200,000   ?
            401,20


       109-  401,10,     -  401,20

  109- - . 
        .       , ,  -        20-, 25-  26- 
      ,   .             (     )


      401,10 -  ,     
   - ????
      =   - =, -       = =      130  -       

  ,      401,10,    401,20 -  
  , ,   ,    ,     !

----------


## Nagano

.
     ,           109 :
-    /   /,       ;
-      / (    /).

               .    -        .
      - ,         ,       /      /      .
  .   ..           ?       .
      -   :
-       
-  
-  , , 
 - ?
          ?

    ,    .   ,          .

     ,      ,        / ,                   .
  -  ,        ,   ,   ,      401.20     ,   - .

----------


## Nagano

,    "          401,20".
   ,         .
      -       ?     ,         ,               .
      /  . /,           ,     401.20?

  ,          /?
..  ,       /?

 ,      401.20?

----------


## Arhimed0

- 
  - 
   -  
     / , (  ),  -   401,20   90 / 99 /   84
      401,20  401,21 , 401,22 ,  401,23....

   401,30  =30=    -      401,30 , 401,40 , 401,50..... 



> -       ?


   ,                     -         

 ,         ,                    ,      


,  
         /   / ....
     -         
    5,   10       10-  ,         1- !        -   0,01       !
        (       ,    ,  ,         ,  0,01        
    ?  !          !
   !   !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,          /?
> ..  ,       /?


 

, ,   ,     
   25-      -      

              /  ,        ....





> ,      401.20?


 ?

          401,20    :Wow:  -     !
         109- 
          !!!

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,            ,       ,         () ,





> ?
>         440120200


   ?



> 440120223 - 440120226, 440120290
> 420823660 - 420826660, 420891660
> 430223730 - 430226730, 430291730


   211     90%  !    



> 430312730, 430313730


         ?           !
      ?     ?





> ,  ,  ()  (),      (. 0504833)        040120200 "  " (040120211 - 040120213, 040120221 - 040120226, 040120271, 040120272, 040120290)        010960000 "  , , " (010960211 - 010960213, 010960221 - 010960226, 010960271, 010960272, 010960290);


 



     ,            ,        


    - ,      ,                  
   ,          
    1  6     )))))))))))

----------


## Nagano

)      ,    109 .      ,    ...       -         (,       )     /     -  ,          ,   109     .
   109.6   109.7 -   ),     /.     ,     "   109.6".

         ,      401.10  401.20 -     ,     ,             .     - 401.10,     ,      .    401.20      ,          .

       401.10,    ,            . ..      ,     ,         1 . . ,    109 ,       .
        ,          180  130 !
..     .       -      ,     .

  -          ,       ""  .         !               .

   ,    ,        :Smilie:        ,         .

      ,   ..       109 , ,       .           )
        /    109 ,       ...
      100 .,     109  100   ,    .
         .

----------


## Rahsch

> -     -   /?        109    ,               ?


.      ,          .
   109.00     ,      .    -      . ,      ,   ,          ()   .




> ,  .  ..       .   - ,      , 401.10  401.20. ..       ,     109     .


 ,            .         .




> 401.10   ,      ,      ( ):
>  1 000 000 -  (     130!!!) 100 000 -  109. 700 000 = 200 000. ..   -  .


  ,         90 "".




> 109-  401,10,     -  401,20


 ,        90 "",    -   91 "   ".

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,         90 "".





> ,        90 "",    -   91 "   ".




*Rahsch*, ..    
401.10 ≡ 90

401.20 ≡ 91

??

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch, ..   
> 401.10 ≡ 90
> 
> 401.20 ≡ 91


   - .         401.10,      99,     .    90  91     99,       -   84.     401.10  401.20        401.30.

----------


## Arhimed0

.....

----------


## 456

> Rahsch            )  ,    .


      ,  ,  ...  .... ...

----------

> -      . ,      ,   ,          ()   ..


          2017 ,          ....

----------

> 401.10  401.20        401.30.


          . 0503110 ...     ...

----------


## Rahsch

> 2017 ,          ....


          .     . ,  (, ,  ).
       109..225, 109..226.               . (

----------


## Arhimed0

> . (


      ?
    == -   ==,   -  . 
   ,   .          

      ,  95 %      / 111,  - 119,     - 244




> . (


   -        

    -   , 
    ==     ))))

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  95 %      / 111,  - 119,     - 244


  ,   . ()     .   ,   ,   - . ,       ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       ,      .


 
    30-  ,   = =             





> ,





> 


*Rahsch*,        
    ,       
   ,       -      2   ,   ==       

      -     :Big Grin:

----------


## Rahsch

> 


   ,     .



> 30-  ,   = =


,       .    .




> -


 .    ,         .     -     ,    ,      .     ""   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       .    .


       -    
  ....  ,, ...  ,    ,                   



> 


      ,    -  
** 
   ,   -  ... ==/==/==/.....  ,    ,     

                  ,   
      :  -  ?     ? 
 -     -    ,      ! -    !...

----------


## Rahsch

> -


 ,  .         .

----------


## tat9718204

> Rahsch            )  ,


   ,  :Wink:

----------


## Rahsch

> ,


.  -   .            ,    . )

----------


## tat9718204

*Rahsch*,          


> .


 :Smilie:

----------


## tat9718204



----------


## Rahsch

> 


. )

----------


## Arhimed0

== ))))))

         109.60-  ?
        ==,    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 109.60-  ?
>         ==,    ?


     . 134   191:
"      ( , )             ,       ,       **       ".

. 135   157:
"  ,  *   ()*,           ,  , ,       -      ".

 ,   157       ,        .   -         ,    .     109.00 (       )    .

    . 135  ,    109.60      ,     ,        . ,  -   ().

----------


## Arhimed0

*Rahsch*,      

3           - **  ! -       



> ".





> 





> ,    .





> .


      == 



> . ,  -   ().

----------


## Rahsch

> ==


 ?         ,        .    .  ""   ,    " ".

----------


## Arhimed0

..

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


 




> .


 
      ,    ,       ,     25-  ,          

    ,    "20-" ()   
     -   -,       ?

    109-   ,    
        ,   =  ,  =

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?





> .  ""   ,    " ".


..    109.60  1      
, ** ,   ==  ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ..    109.60  1      
> ,   ,   ==  ?


,  .      .    ,     ,   ..,      ()   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ..,


 
           ,        ,    -,   -....


   ,      ,  
        = =  = =
  ,  ,    
         -   
 10  ,  20  -     
         ,   /   
   ,       ,       ! -      ,          ! -   !


       400-  109- -        
   ,      721-

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   4 () 109.60      401.20?   401.10?
    "    "

----------


## Chapajghh

,  209,     :  401.10.

----------


## marina-gdj

:
 !

   . 67  N 174  . 67  N 183    ,       ()   ()         :
  4 401 10 130 "    "
  4 109 60 000 "  , , ".
 ()   0 109 00 000     .
       ( )     ,     .
  ,     . 153  N 174  . 181  N 183 ,     ,    ,       ,    ,      (  4 401 20 200 "  ").   :
-          ;
-  ,     ;
-  ,     (,       ,   ).

----------

! ,             ?      109 . .

----------

